# [red] uso de la red no permitido

## Theasker

Hola de nuevo:

Hoy estaba trabajando y estudiando sin gastar nada de ancho de banda y me fijé de repente que la entrada y salida de datos no paraba y yo no estaba usando nada, me instalé iftop, para ver qué estaba pasando y 

http://minus.com/lbxvKZBiDsD5kz

Hay un montón de conexiones que no se interpretar con muchísimo tráfico o eso me pareció a mi, que a lo mejor es normal pero ... os quería preguntar vuestra opinión.

gracias anticipadas

----------

## gringo

hombre, yo no diría que hay "un montón" de conexiones, claro que esto es subjetivo, no sé el tráfico que ves normalmente. 

que es lo que ves raro ? el pantallazo que pegas de cuanto tiempo se supone que es ? controla tb. los estado de la(s) conexión(es).

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

 *gringo wrote:*   

> hombre, yo no diría que hay "un montón" de conexiones, claro que esto es subjetivo, no sé el tráfico que ves normalmente. 
> 
> que es lo que ves raro ? el pantallazo que pegas de cuanto tiempo se supone que es ? controla tb. los estado de la(s) conexión(es).

 

Nunca me había llamado la atención, ni me había fijado. Este día no hacía nada, simplemente confeccionar un documento, no estaba descargando nada y el plugin de xfce de la red iba como loco, puede que me hubiera pasado más veces y puede que no, pero me fijé ese día. Supongo que a lo mejor debería ponerme de una vez iptables, pero no tengo ni idea.

thx por el interés

----------

## i92guboj

Puede haber mil servicios en tu pc que en un momento dado acceden a la red. A primera vista no veo nada anormal, la mayor parte de las ip listadas son 192.168.0.69, que seguramente será la ip local de tu máquina, y luego hay direcciones que parecen ser de tu proveedor y de servidores dns. Si tienes algún tipo de servicio de gestión de dns/dhcp (o si tu router lo tiene, que es lo más probable) es normal que tengas ese tráfico de vez en cuando. Si además tienes wifi en casa, wpa_supplicant también hace de las suyas de vez en cuando.

Revisa tu lista de servicios con "rc-update show", seguramente verás más de uno que es susceptible de iniciar conexiones de red por una u otra razón.

----------

## Theasker

Gracias pues. 

Es que había visto alguno de ono y alguna cosa que me parecía extraña, lo demás no, simplemente quería vuestras opiniones.

Sé que debería tener firewall, y es una de las cosas que tengo pendiente.

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

## i92guboj

De todas formas, si quieres comprobar que no hay nadie conectado a tu red, seguramente la configuración de tu router tendrá un apartado de estatus para mirar las conexiones. Échale un vistazo y asegúrate de que no hay un vecino conectado a tu wifi  :Wink: 

----------

## Theasker

es lo primero que vi y .... no había nada, pero hay posibilidad de conexiones remotas o de alguna otra forma sin que salgan en el router.

----------

